# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Moscow and S.Petersburg pronunciation

## Antonio1986

Recently they told me that Петербуржцы when they refer to the chicken (meat) they say кура and not курица.
Also they told me that instead of тротуар they use another word. 
Should I suppose that there are also differences in the pronounciation? 
Obviously there are some idiomatic differences between the two city dialects. 
Can you mention please some of these differences?

----------


## Lampada

Московско питерский и Питерско московский словари глазами питерца   http://aav.ru/smile/pitmos.shtml

----------

